# Different Syllabi?



## Dionysianexile (Mar 9, 2006)

My apologies in advance if this has been discussed in a prior thread.

I am currently a green belt in the 16 belt curiculum.  I was rereading through parts of Infinite Insights, Book 5, specifically the section on the web of knowlege.  I noticed that the 24 technique curriculum was listed, and it stated that the techniques were to be taught in that particular order.

Now, am I right in stating that the 32 technique syllabus came first, then the 24, and finally the 16?  The 24 went along with the web of knowlege, hence the change, but how did the 16 technique syllabus come about?  Was there a specific catalyst for this change?

I will be asking my instructor this evening, but was wondering what explanations would come from the wealth of knowlege available to me here.

Thank you
-Dionysianexile


----------



## bayonet (Mar 10, 2006)

Dionysianexile said:
			
		

> My apologies in advance if this has been discussed in a prior thread.
> 
> I am currently a green belt in the 16 belt curiculum. I was rereading through parts of Infinite Insights, Book 5, specifically the section on the web of knowlege. I noticed that the 24 technique curriculum was listed, and it stated that the techniques were to be taught in that particular order.
> 
> ...


 
I also started AK within the 16 tech. syllabus and questioned why, where, when, how, who changed it. It does not matter when it comes to self preservation. Develop strong basics and the rest will fall into place. Stick around the system long enough and you will learn the system in its entirety. And then once you have earned Shodan be prepared to realize how little you actually know and how much more there really is to learn. Seek out the seniors. They are a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## ikenpo (Mar 10, 2006)

Dionysianexile said:
			
		

> but how did the 16 technique syllabus come about? Was there a specific catalyst for this change?


 
from www.akfkenpo.com

The American Kenpo Federation uses the 16 technique per belt curriculum developed by Brian Duffy in the late 1980's. This curriculum does not delete any instructional material, but simply spreads it out over 2 more belt levels. This allows the student to learn all 154 base techniques, forms Short #1 through Long #4, as well as beginning and advanced sets by 1st Degree Black. Technique extensions and forms #5, #6 and #7 are taught at 2nd through 5th Degree Black Belt levels. All belt levels are laid out according to the Web of Knowledge. There is also an accompanying children's curriculum that allows for a smooth transition to the adult curriculum when the child graduates from kids classes. This curriculum was also presented to and approved by Grandmaster Parker for use in Mr. Duffy's studios. In fact, Mr. Parker sent this curriculum out to other studios that were interested in an alternative course of instructions.


----------



## Dionysianexile (Mar 10, 2006)

Thank you :asian:


----------



## ikenpo (Mar 10, 2006)

Dionysianexile said:
			
		

> Thank you :asian:


 
No problem, 

I'd also like to acknowledge that there were many others creating modfied curriculum lists (i.e. Doc Chape'l, etc..) and probably using them, but Mr. Duffy's was distributed to several of the schools in Cali by SGM Parker. I thnk it was presented for his 5th Black, but I could be wrong. 

jb


----------

